# Natural Justice > Want to reapply with new application



## yorkyankies (Jan 19, 2016)

Dear Friends

I applied for Internal Auditor last year...

And just got Natural justice as my old employer completely refused on verification part.
The fact is, we never ended up on good note. So he completely denied knowing me. As i was getting cash salary plus no tax return i found my case to be very weak.

So to avoid any adverse backfire, i decided to withdraw my case.

I have done my part..

My query is, my tenure of job is following :

a) June 2007 to Sept 2011 : Accounts : Never claimed points and never mentioned
b) Sept 2011 to Dec 2013 : Internal audit : Claimed point with same employer
c) Jan 2014 to Dec 14 : Internal audit : Claimed point no verification
d) Jan 2015 to Present : Accounts : Never claimed points and never mentioned.


My query is that, i want to reapply as accountant now.. and want to claim points for a) and d).


My query is... during my previous application b) and c) was mentioned and i applied under internal audit...

now i will go ahead with whole process in accountant... with completely different time frame and employer...

This occupation changing will create any problem for me ???

Thanks for revert


----------



## yorkyankies (Jan 19, 2016)

anyone ???


----------



## sandipgp (Jul 7, 2015)

yorkyankies said:


> Dear Friends
> 
> I applied for Internal Auditor last year...
> 
> ...


Occupation change should not cause any impact as long as you can prove that your roles and responsibility matches the time period you are claiming the relevant experience. I have seen many people who change the ACS assessment from Software Tester to Softwar Engineer after finding out that ST is not part of SOL.


----------



## yorkyankies (Jan 19, 2016)

sandipgp said:


> Occupation change should not cause any impact as long as you can prove that your roles and responsibility matches the time period you are claiming the relevant experience. I have seen many people who change the ACS assessment from Software Tester to Softwar Engineer after finding out that ST is not part of SOL.


sandip thanks for your revert, please help me in one more thing...
have you ever seen any case, where person is asked for old case.. which got NJ...

My reply to them will be i have differences with my ex employer.. and that why i withdraw my application..

do you think they will be convinced by that ?


----------



## yorkyankies (Jan 19, 2016)

anyone


----------



## Aus_NZ_Expat (Jan 9, 2016)

yorkyankies said:


> anyone


Withdrawing the last application was a wise decision. But note that since you received a Natural Justice letter, it will remain the DIBP database. You can be asked to provide additional information.

If you reapply under a different occupation, ensure that you substantiate all the information provided in your application. Do not include anything for which you do not have letters, tax documents, payslips, bank statements etc. 

If the skills assessment included the position for which you received an NJ, you will require a new skills assessment as well.


----------



## yorkyankies (Jan 19, 2016)

Aus_NZ_Expat said:


> Withdrawing the last application was a wise decision. But note that since you received a Natural Justice letter, it will remain the DIBP database. You can be asked to provide additional information.
> 
> If you reapply under a different occupation, ensure that you substantiate all the information provided in your application. Do not include anything for which you do not have letters, tax documents, payslips, bank statements etc.
> 
> If the skills assessment included the position for which you received an NJ, you will require a new skills assessment as well.


thanks for your prompt revert... i have done 4 yr accounts n 3.5 yrs in internal auditor..
but got NJ in internal audit..

so m planning to apply in accountant now...

Hope the planning is correct now


----------



## Aus_NZ_Expat (Jan 9, 2016)

What's your qualification? You do know that only experience in the last 10 years are considered. You might have to explain what you were doing between a and d especially in 2014.


----------



## yorkyankies (Jan 19, 2016)

Aus_NZ_Expat said:


> What's your qualification? You do know that only experience in the last 10 years are considered. You might have to explain what you were doing between a and d especially in 2014.


But my total work experience donot count as 10...
My total is 8 yrs... anyways... for the in between i can tell them that i was doing internal auditor work... but i will not claim any point for that..

I cnt give any document for the internal auditor experience hence i am not submitting any docs...

What do you think.. this can work like this ?

My qualification is : Grad B.com +CA Inter
which work in both the codes


----------



## tinks2 (May 19, 2019)

sandipgp said:


> Occupation change should not cause any impact as long as you can prove that your roles and responsibility matches the time period you are claiming the relevant experience. I have seen many people who change the ACS assessment from Software Tester to Softwar Engineer after finding out that ST is not part of SOL.


Hi there,

I received a natural Justice letter on 31st of May 2019. I had an interview and made many mistakes. Just wondering if I withdraw this application and reapply again after getting new invite on the same occupation or management accountant what will be asked?


----------



## Agronomist (Jun 18, 2017)

tinks2 said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I received a natural Justice letter on 31st of May 2019. I had an interview and made many mistakes. Just wondering if I withdraw this application and reapply again after getting new invite on the same occupation or management accountant what will be asked?


Can you share your complete timeline ?
What happened in Interview ?

Whereas post your question on below thread

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/a...y-2-bits-google-page-ranking-journey-809.html


----------

